# Happy Birthday Tattrat!



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2017)

Happy birthday, Tatt!  

I hope this message finds you happy, healthy, wealthy, and wise. Cheers and wishes for a great day today, and year to come.


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 26, 2017)

Have a WONDERFUL B-day!


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 26, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Tatt..


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 26, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Tattrat!!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 26, 2017)

I haven't seen him here in ages, but Happy Birthday!


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 26, 2017)

Happy Birthday Tatt


Josie


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 26, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 26, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Tattrat!

I think of you every time I make a miniature boiled dinner with a ring of kielbasa or a ham steak!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 26, 2017)

Happy birthda, *Tatt*. I will consider your absence from DC to be a good sign that you are livin' the life!  Wherever you are, I hope you have a great day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 26, 2017)

Happy Birthday Tatt.  Have one on me!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 26, 2017)

Happy birthday Tatt.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 26, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Happy birthday, Tatt!
> 
> I hope this message finds you happy, healthy, wealthy, and wise. Cheers and wishes for a great day today, and year to come.



I second bucky's best wishes, Jon.  Hope all is well and more.


----------

